# White Bass Bobbers @ Fremont



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

I've been to Fremont a few times for the White Bass run. Can anyone tell me what the name of those white & red bobers that make noise are, and where I can get them? By the time I get to Anglers on Howland all of the bigger ones are usually taken.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Those are called agitators. Most bait shops around the river will have them. I've never actually seen them at any of the retail places.


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

u could also try the bobbers that are green or orange on the top and white on the bottom. You run your line through the top of bobber and push the weight throught the whole in the bottom and your set.
Just another tip i always catch bigger white bass without minnows i use this bobber above a twister tail and a white roster tail on the bottom and works for me every year. Plus im to lazy to keep putting minnows on.


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Arch & Fish.  I've been looking for the agitators online, and they're harder to find than hairy fingernails (not that I've been looking). Fish I'm getting to the lazy stage also, but my artificial bait presentation leaves something to be desired. I'm always looking to learn, and wouldn't mind fishing with a buddy up there, I usually take the children. Let's hook up when it warms up.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I use them all the time and dont know where I pick them up at but email me your info at [email protected] and i'll ship you one.


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

KWILSON512 said:


> I use them all the time and dont know where I pick them up at but email me your info at [email protected] and i'll ship you one.


Done K, Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

I saw the agitator floats with the rattles inside (today) at Molnar's Outdoors on RT 58 just South of Rt 113. They are located in the Elyria/Amherst area. They sell them for around $3.50 ea. They also have a pre-made setup that has the leaders and flies. If I rememeber correctly the maker was Jacks or Jocs or Jocks. If you are traveling via Turnpike or Rt 2 the exit's are only minutes away from the store, which is South of the exits.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I recall buying a few at Maumee Tackle. On another note...do you guys really think these things are necessary??

Boy...they are an awful lot of work...chug chug chug chug...Way more work than I want to put into white bass fishing. 

Just tie up a double jig rig on a three way and be done with it!! LOL


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

No not really bfg i only use the bobber when i fish off the wall, which is pretty much all the time, cause im no really into the crowd, and less snags.


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Do you miss many fish? That's what I was always worried about. Also what's the earliest the White Bass come in?


----------



## 1armwilly (Jun 13, 2006)

i fish the white bass run every year and i can say from experience that they make no diffrence during the run but towards the end when things thin out and there are no people left use them with a fly a dry fly works best you will be suprised how many bass are still in there and how many you will catch. and if you see a dude missing half an arm that is me!


----------

